# Minden City State Game Area in the thumb



## reowen51 (May 11, 2005)

My wife and I have been walking trails through the Menden Swamp and I have discovered gobbling birds. Last week-end we saw 3 long beards and 6 jakes. The problem, as I see it, is my hunt tag is a 234 at the end of May. I would make myself available to anyone looking to take their first bird in the two earlier seasons as a video taper and guide. Who's in? Let's put the "Rudypooh" on one of those long beards!


----------



## DEO (Feb 7, 2004)

Either they saw you in person or they already know where they are. Sounds like a good offer to me.


----------

